# Weekly Competition 2021-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' U R' U R' U' F R2 U2 R'
*2. *R U' F R2 F' R' U' R' U' F' R2
*3. *R' F2 U2 F U R2 U' R2 U' R U'
*4. *R' F2 R2 U' F' R' U R F' R' U2
*5. *U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R U R U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' R2 F' L D U' B R' F' U'
*2. *D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D F2 D2 L' U' B2 U L
*3. *B2 U B2 R2 B' R' D2 F' D' F B2 D2 F' L2 F' B U2 L
*4. *L U' B' D' B2 D' B L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 L U B2
*5. *R' D F' B' U F L2 U F L' F' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 F L2 B R2 U2 F' D' F2 B' U D2 B' U R2 F R Fw2 D Rw2 D2 F' U Rw2 Uw2 B2 D2 B U Fw2 Rw' Fw2 B Rw' D2 U2 Uw' Fw R' D2 B F2
*2. *R' D F B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 B F' U' L' D R' B2 Rw2 U L2 Fw2 R2 D R' F2 U' L2 Uw2 L' Fw' D' L' Fw' D Uw Fw' L' R' Uw2 Rw' D' B2
*3. *B2 R2 B2 U' D' F2 R2 U L2 D L' U2 F2 D' L' U L2 B D Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B D' Rw2 D' L2 Uw2 D L2 D Rw Uw2 Rw Uw2 L2 F' Fw D' L' Fw' L' Uw B2
*4. *D L B2 U' R F' B D L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 L2 B Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 U' R Fw2 U2 R' D L2 F2 R' Fw' Uw2 D2 F2 U Uw' B' Uw2 L' Fw Uw U2 F
*5. *L2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 F' L' U' L D2 F2 D F2 L2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 F U F' Rw2 F' L2 D U' F' Rw U2 L2 D2 B' Uw' L2 Uw' B2 Rw' Uw' L

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw' R Uw L' Fw R B Fw' F2 U D2 L U' Uw2 D' B' D' Bw D' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 Uw' R L F Fw' U2 Rw2 R2 B Bw' D' Lw2 Fw R L' D' Uw' U2 F2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Dw Fw' Uw2 Lw' Uw' F2 Uw D L B2 U2 L' R
*2. *Uw L' Dw B2 Bw' U' F' Fw Lw2 Fw' L D' Fw Uw' Dw B' Fw' R' U2 Rw Bw U' L Bw Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 F L Rw' R2 B2 Dw2 U D' F' D' Rw2 Lw2 B Uw' Lw Dw Uw Rw' B2 Rw2 D Lw D2 Rw2 B2 D' F Rw' Uw F' U' Uw' Bw'
*3. *Dw' U' F2 Rw2 R' B2 R2 Rw2 Dw' D' Uw2 Lw2 Rw' B R L2 F' B Dw' L Fw B2 L' Bw' Fw' Rw' Uw Dw2 R2 Uw2 Fw Dw2 R F U2 F' U2 B' Bw' L' D' Rw U' D Rw' R Bw2 U' Fw F' Lw F Rw2 Dw F' D Fw' Uw2 R' F'
*4. *L Rw Fw2 D' L' Uw2 Dw2 Bw Rw' Lw' Fw D2 R2 F2 L2 D Bw' Lw2 D L2 B2 Lw Rw Uw2 D Lw2 U2 R B U' Lw Rw2 U' Bw Uw' L' U' Rw2 D' L2 Rw Fw2 B2 Dw' R Lw F2 B' Rw' Uw2 D L' Rw' Bw' Lw' Uw' Dw D2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *Uw' Fw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Uw2 L' Dw2 Bw2 B D2 Dw' Rw Dw2 F' Lw' D' L B2 Rw' R' L F2 L2 Rw U' R2 F R2 Lw2 Fw' D' B2 Lw' L' U Fw' Rw' U D' Dw Uw' Fw2 D' Fw' R' L' Rw2 F B' Fw L2 D Lw Bw' L2 U D Lw L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Bw' Fw' F D2 Dw2 Bw D L U 3Rw2 D Lw' Uw Fw' 3Fw R 3Fw R 3Uw2 3Rw Fw2 D2 Lw B R F' Lw' U 3Rw2 B2 L' F U' Lw' U2 Bw2 3Uw2 Uw' L Fw2 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 F2 Bw2 U Fw2 Lw2 R2 3Fw' Rw' L' Bw2 R2 Rw Fw2 F2 3Uw' F2 Fw' L2 3Fw' Fw B2 3Uw L2 U' F' 3Fw2 Uw' F' 3Fw2 Dw L' Fw' 3Fw' L2 Uw' U2
*2. *F R2 3Rw 3Fw' F' 3Rw' F' Uw2 L Bw' R D' Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw' Rw' Bw' 3Uw 3Fw R Fw' 3Uw2 F2 Fw2 R2 Dw F' 3Rw' Lw' R2 B F Rw' R' L 3Uw Bw' B' F' 3Rw2 3Fw D' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' Uw' U' Bw Rw2 R Bw2 R' B Uw2 B 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw' U 3Uw' R2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 L F' Uw2 3Uw B' 3Rw' Rw F' U Rw' R Dw' D2 Rw L
*3. *3Fw Fw 3Uw' Fw' Lw2 L2 3Fw' B' 3Uw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 L Rw2 U B' Rw2 D Lw' U' Rw' Bw2 Fw' D2 3Rw 3Fw2 L2 B' D2 F' Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw Fw' L' Lw2 3Fw F2 3Uw U2 Fw2 R' Rw B' Uw2 Dw' R' Uw Dw' D2 F 3Fw' Rw Fw2 Dw' 3Uw2 L Fw B' 3Uw B2 3Uw2 Dw2 L B 3Fw' Rw' 3Fw B' 3Uw2 B D2 3Rw' Uw2 D Dw' 3Fw 3Uw
*4. *R U2 Lw D2 Dw R' L2 F2 U' 3Uw Rw Dw' U2 B Rw2 Lw2 3Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 D Rw' U B2 L2 U F2 Dw' 3Rw2 R2 Lw2 3Uw D2 Fw' 3Fw' R2 L2 F' Uw D2 3Uw' Fw' Bw' F' Dw' Fw' 3Uw U' Fw F2 Bw' U2 Fw R' 3Rw' 3Fw' Fw L' 3Uw2 3Fw' F D' 3Rw2 3Uw' U Fw2 3Uw2 U L B2 Lw2 D' B R2 U Rw 3Rw' Uw2 U 3Uw2
*5. *3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Rw' R2 L' Lw B' Lw 3Rw F2 3Fw' B2 Bw' Dw B 3Fw Uw2 3Fw2 R Dw2 Uw F Rw Bw' B 3Rw2 Rw' Dw U2 D Lw Rw2 Uw2 D' Bw' 3Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw 3Uw' Lw2 Bw' U' 3Uw 3Rw B' Dw 3Fw2 B' Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 Bw R' Fw' Bw' B R' D2 3Rw D U' R2 Uw' 3Rw' R' Lw' 3Uw' B 3Rw D U' 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw2 F' U' 3Fw2 D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Bw 3Dw2 Rw Dw2 B' 3Rw2 U 3Fw Lw2 Bw' Uw R 3Dw2 F' Lw2 Uw Dw' 3Dw2 R' Lw2 Dw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw' B Uw U2 B' 3Dw' Fw2 F Dw2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 Lw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' Rw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 B 3Lw2 Rw2 3Dw D' Rw 3Rw' 3Dw2 D' L' D2 3Lw Lw Dw Uw Rw 3Fw' F' Lw2 3Bw' 3Dw' Lw F Lw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 U' Fw' 3Dw Bw2 R2 Lw L' 3Dw' Rw2 R' D2 L2 3Dw' 3Lw' D Bw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 L2 D Uw 3Dw2 Fw' 3Dw Lw 3Lw' U2 3Dw' 3Uw B
*2. *Rw F 3Dw' Dw' Uw2 D B 3Fw' 3Uw Fw' Rw2 B 3Rw2 B D2 3Fw Uw2 Lw' F' B D' 3Uw 3Dw2 Fw' 3Fw D' 3Bw2 Bw 3Rw2 Uw R2 3Rw' D2 3Dw2 Lw2 R U2 Rw' B' F2 3Rw2 3Uw2 R Bw' 3Dw Bw Fw2 F2 3Fw Rw2 Lw' 3Uw Uw Lw 3Fw' 3Dw U Lw 3Rw F 3Dw2 3Lw2 R2 Rw 3Dw 3Rw 3Dw' L R 3Dw' Uw' 3Uw' F L Dw' 3Dw2 3Lw Fw F' 3Rw2 3Fw2 B 3Lw' Bw D F Lw' Rw U' 3Fw' 3Bw' R2 3Bw' U' Fw' D' Bw2 3Bw R U
*3. *3Rw U' D' Lw' 3Bw2 B2 3Dw' 3Rw2 U B2 L Bw' Fw 3Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Dw2 D' 3Rw' 3Bw2 Fw Lw2 Rw' R2 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 Bw L' 3Fw2 F 3Dw B' 3Rw2 Bw Dw Bw 3Lw' Fw' Dw' R2 Rw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Fw' Bw 3Bw' B 3Rw' Lw 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw Uw D L D2 Bw 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw' D2 L' 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Fw L2 U B' F' Bw' 3Uw F2 3Rw2 B2 Fw2 U2 Rw' 3Dw' D' 3Uw2 U2 Bw 3Fw U' Dw2 Rw2 R' 3Uw B L' Rw2 U2 3Uw' 3Lw2 U' L2
*4. *Rw2 D2 B2 L2 3Uw' B' 3Fw' Uw B2 D F2 D R' F Rw' 3Lw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' 3Bw 3Uw2 D' B2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw' U' Bw 3Rw F' Bw Uw2 Dw' R2 3Lw' Rw Lw L' Uw' F' 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 U' 3Lw' L' D2 Fw 3Uw D' B' 3Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' D' 3Bw2 Fw Dw' Uw L Rw2 U' 3Lw 3Uw' R 3Dw' Lw' F' U' Uw 3Bw' 3Rw 3Lw2 Bw2 3Lw2 3Dw' Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw F2 L2 3Fw2 Fw B' F L' B' 3Dw' Uw Dw' 3Bw Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 B'
*5. *3Fw Lw 3Bw' Uw' 3Bw' Dw' Bw2 Lw' Rw Dw2 Bw2 3Dw2 F2 Rw' Dw' Fw2 3Bw' Bw B' 3Fw2 3Lw 3Rw' 3Fw L 3Bw F2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 3Fw Dw D 3Lw2 3Rw F B2 3Lw F 3Bw Fw2 D L Uw' L' R Bw' 3Fw' Fw U' R2 D F2 3Uw Rw Lw2 3Rw B2 Rw 3Uw' L2 B' 3Rw' R2 U' B' Rw B2 Lw U2 3Lw2 U 3Lw L' 3Uw' Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw Rw B2 F2 3Dw 3Fw Uw2 3Rw Rw' U Lw' U Fw' 3Rw Dw Fw2 L' 3Rw' Rw 3Fw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F' R2 U R' U F' R U2 R
*2. *R' U' F R U R' U' R U' R U2
*3. *R' F U R U' R U' R' U2 R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B L F2 U L' D' B' U' L B2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L B L' Uw
*2. *F2 L2 D' B2 L F U' B' F2 R F2 L' F2 B2 L' D2 F2 U Fw Uw'
*3. *L U2 B F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 B F' L F' L D' R2 U Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F L' U' R2 F' R2 U' F D2 Rw2 B' Uw2 B' Rw2 D' Fw2 B' L2 B2 U' B Uw2 R B' Rw' D Rw2 L Uw' F' U' L Fw' Uw' Rw x y2
*2. *R L' D' F D' L2 F R D2 U2 R B2 R' L' D2 B2 R D' B' Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 R F2 R Fw2 F2 L' U' L' U2 Fw R' B2 F D' Fw' Rw F2 Uw' Fw' B2 R z'
*3. *B' U' R' U2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L F2 L D B2 U F2 D2 L2 B' L Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 B' U Rw2 D B' U F U2 B' L' F2 Rw' U2 F' Uw' Rw2 Uw F' Rw Uw2 z y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U2 B Rw Fw' U' R' U Dw2 L F' L' Fw Uw L2 Rw' R2 Lw' D2 L Rw' F Rw2 R U R B' Rw2 F Fw Uw' U' B' L2 Lw' Rw B Fw2 Rw Lw D2 U Rw2 Bw2 L2 Uw Rw U Fw Rw' F B' U2 Fw' U2 B Dw2 D' Uw U' 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *D2 R F2 Uw Fw2 D Uw' Fw' R B2 Bw' Fw U2 R D' B' U' Dw2 R2 B' U' R2 Dw2 R2 Lw Rw2 Dw' U' Bw Uw' Fw D Bw Uw B2 U' R2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Rw2 L Fw' F Bw D2 B' Dw' Rw' Dw' B' Bw2 Fw' R F2 R Uw R L' 3Rw 3Uw
*3. *Uw Bw Dw2 R' Bw' Fw U2 Bw' Dw2 Lw D' Uw2 Rw' B U D L2 B2 D2 Lw' Fw' D F2 Rw' Uw' D F2 Dw2 Lw R2 B Fw R2 B2 D' L2 Uw' Fw2 Dw' Fw Rw2 L R' U R2 B Lw Dw2 B Rw2 Uw' D2 Dw Bw2 R' Lw U Uw Fw' Dw' 3Fw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Rw' D' Rw F2 Bw 3Rw' Uw U R' F' Uw2 B Lw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 L' B 3Rw' 3Uw' R' 3Rw Rw' Lw' D' R 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw' Dw L 3Uw U' D2 Bw2 Dw Lw B R2 3Fw' Fw2 B' F' Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw B' Dw Uw' 3Uw2 Rw B' 3Rw Rw Uw' Fw U2 Rw2 Lw2 3Uw' D Uw' L' Lw' 3Fw B2 Bw2 F' Lw2 3Rw 3Uw' R U' Dw' F' 3Rw' B' x2 y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw Lw2 3Uw' R' U Fw2 3Dw 3Rw2 D2 Bw Lw Rw2 Bw' L Rw Uw 3Bw' U B2 3Lw2 3Bw Bw2 U2 L Fw' 3Bw2 Uw' Fw2 R' 3Uw' 3Fw2 F2 L 3Fw' D' Rw U2 Dw2 F' 3Lw2 3Uw2 F2 D2 U Fw' 3Bw2 3Lw R' Uw 3Fw D 3Fw D' L R' Bw2 Fw' Rw' 3Uw R2 Bw' 3Dw' U' D' B' Fw Lw2 Dw' 3Bw2 Lw' F' B Bw Lw' Uw Bw2 3Bw2 3Lw Uw' 3Fw2 L 3Fw Fw2 Bw Rw' 3Bw U' 3Uw2 D' Rw2 Bw' D' 3Rw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Dw Dw 3Lw2 Lw R y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U R2 B' L' D2 F' U' D R D' B R2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*2. *F D2 R U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L B' D' B2 U F2 L2 R2 F Rw
*3. *B R' B2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 R F2 L D L2 U2 F' D B' Rw
*4. *L2 U F D2 L' F2 L2 R' B2 L2 U2 F U F' D B' R' U F' Rw2
*5. *D2 B L U' B R2 F U2 B D2 F2 L2 D U2 R B F' R2 U Fw'
*6. *R' B D2 B L' B L U2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B D2 Fw Uw2
*7. *D L B D2 R L' U B F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L' U2 R' F2 U' D2 Fw Uw2
*8. *R U2 D F R B2 U R U2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 D' F2 D2 F2 Uw2
*9. *L2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 U B' D R D F2 U2 B' U' F D' Rw' Uw'
*10. *B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 B' U B2 L U F2 L B R F2 Uw'
*11. *F2 U L2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L D F' D L' D2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*12. *L' B' L2 F' D R U' R B2 D' B' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 D2 R2 Fw
*13. *R B D2 F L U F2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R U2 F' R2 U F2 L' Fw Uw
*14. *L' R2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 D R' U' L' D2 R U F L D2 U Rw2 Uw'
*15. *L B2 U2 B L B2 R' B2 U' L2 D L2 D' B2 D' R' B' D Rw' Uw'
*16. *D' B R' F' B D' F2 L F D F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' F' Uw'
*17. *L U2 L' B2 R D2 R' F' R' U R' B' D R2 B' L R D2 Fw'
*18. *R' F2 L' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F L2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' B2 D' Rw'
*19. *R' L' U L' D L U2 F U' B2 R' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U Rw2 Uw
*20. *L' D B D B' L2 B R L' D F' U L2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U Rw' Uw2
*21. *F B L2 D2 L' U R' L F2 B2 U D2 B2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*22. *D B' D2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' L B' R2 D U F2 U B' D2 Rw2 Uw
*23. *B' U' L D' L F R2 L' D B' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F U2 D2 B R2 Fw' Uw'
*24. *B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L D2 R' F L' D2 B' D U' R2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*25. *L2 U R U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 F' U' R U2 B F R F Rw'
*26. *L' U' F D' B' F2 L2 F R2 D2 F' D' F2 U' L R' B U2 Fw' Uw
*27. *B2 L' B' R2 B U L2 F B' R D' B' L2 F' R2 F' U2 B' Rw
*28. *D L2 F2 D B2 D U2 L D2 F' U2 F L U L' B D L2 R' Fw
*29. *D2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' B F' R' U' L B U' L' D' L F2 Rw' Uw'
*30. *L2 B' U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 R' D' R U2 R B' F' D' Fw' Uw2
*31. *B D2 F' B2 U2 D' B2 U2 F' R' U R' U2 L' B2 L2 B2 L' Uw'
*32. *F L F2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L' B' R' U' B2 L2 F D' Rw Uw'
*33. *L2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 F' R2 U L' D' R2 U2 L D' R2 Fw' Uw
*34. *L2 D2 L F B R2 U L' R2 U F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' R' D2 B2 Rw Uw
*35. *B2 R F' L' U2 D' B U R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F B' L' U Rw' Uw
*36. *R' B F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L U2 F' R B2 L F' L' Fw Uw2
*37. *B' L' D' R2 U R2 L F R2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R F2 L' Fw
*38. *L' D' B2 D2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 R F L2 R2 D' B2 R B' Rw2
*39. *R L U F D L' U F R U D2 L2 F2 L D2 L D2 L D' Rw Uw'
*40. *F B2 U B D2 L' F' D2 B F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' F Rw2
*41. *R U2 B' D' B2 L2 D' R2 L F U' B D2 B D2 R2 F' B2 Rw Uw'
*42. *L F2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 L' B U' F' D' U B2 F R' F' L D2 Fw Uw2
*43. *D2 B' U2 L D2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B' D' U R' D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*44. *F' R' B D U B2 R2 U L2 D2 B' D' B L2 R2 U2 B' U2 Fw' Uw
*45. *U L2 B2 U' F2 L F D F2 U R U2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 F' Rw'
*46. *F B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 R B' F D R F U L' U' R' B2
*47. *F' U F2 U B' D2 R2 U' R F2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' Fw Uw
*48. *D2 L B U R' D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R D' F L2 D2 B' F' Rw2 Uw'
*49. *F' R2 L' B2 U' B R' F2 D' L D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2
*50. *L2 U' F' U B2 L D B D2 R' U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D L2 D F2 Rw Uw
*51. *R U' D L F' B' D F' L F U2 L2 F L2 U2 D2 F B R2 L Fw Uw2
*52. *R2 D' B' R' D' R2 L F' B' D' L' B2 R' L F2 L U' Rw' Uw2
*53. *U2 F' B2 R' D F' B L' D' R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R' Fw' Uw2
*54. *U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B L B' R2 F' R' B R F' U' Rw2 Uw2
*55. *L2 B' D' L2 U F2 R F B' L' B' R2 D R2 U' L2 U' D' R2 Fw'
*56. *U' B R' U2 L D2 B D' U2 R U2 L B2 R' L2 B2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*57. *D R L2 F' R2 D R B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 F D' R2 F2 Rw'
*58. *R2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 R' F2 B' U2 B' U R' F D2 B' D2 F2 D2 Fw Uw
*59. *D2 B U2 R' F2 D2 R U2 R D2 R2 U' L' D' U2 R' B2 L2 F' Rw' Uw'
*60. *F2 U R' D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L B2 D B U2 F D2 R B' Rw2 Uw
*61. *L' U' B D B U B' R F2 U F2 D' L2 D F2 B2 L2 R' Fw' Uw2
*62. *U2 L D R2 D' F' B L' D R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F Rw Uw'
*63. *D' L' U' B U2 B R2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 L D' F R2 F2 U' L' D' Rw
*64. *D R' L' D2 F' D' L U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R B' D' F2 Uw
*65. *R2 U2 B L2 D2 B' F' U2 L2 D' B' F2 L2 B2 R' F' U2 F2 Rw
*66. *R2 F B U D2 L D' F' D2 B U D' L2 F2 U' F2 B2 D R' Fw Uw'
*67. *F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' U' B2 L U B U' B2 F' D' F2 U B D Rw2
*68. *D' L2 B2 F U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D U' R' D2 B R' F R' U Rw'
*69. *D R2 U R F2 R' D2 R F2 L R U2 R' U' R' F' L2 B' R U Rw Uw2
*70. *F' U R' F2 L' U' F L' B R2 L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 D2 F U' Fw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U2 R2 B U2 F D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' D R' D' U B L2 F2
*2. *R' U R2 L2 U' R F R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B U'
*3. *F R L' D' F2 U F2 R B2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 B R' D2
*4. *U' B2 R' U' F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 R B F' U2 F L' U'
*5. *B U' R D2 B' R' F' U2 F2 R2 F2 R L F2 R' D R' U R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 L B2 L' R' U2 B2 D R D2 F' U B' D' B2 L2 B' R2
*2. *U L D' R2 F' U' B' U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 L' F' D2
*3. *B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B L' R B2 L' U' B D R2 B2
*4. *R B' U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' L' D L' U B' R' F' U2
*5. *L' U' B D L U F R2 D R2 D' F2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' B' U F U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' F R' D L' B2 L2 D2
*2. *F2 D B2 U' B U F' U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 L2 B R' F' D2
*3. *F2 U R F' L B2 R' B2 U B2 U2 B D2 B' L2 U2 D R2
*4. *L2 F R' B L' F' D' B2 R' F D L2 B' U2 B' R2 L2 D2
*5. *D2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L' F' D2 U' F L R2 B R' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 D' F2 B' R F U2 B' U2 L F2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 R D2 L' D' B2 F U' L2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' U2 R2 F' R2 D' L2 F D U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U R' U F U2 R' U' R U
*3. *D F' B2 R' D L F B' U' F L2 U' B2 U L2 D L2 D' L2
*4. *D2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 L F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F U2 L2 R' B2 D' F' U' Rw2 B2 U F Rw2 F2 U2 F Uw2 U' Fw2 B Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 R L2 U Uw Fw' U D2 Rw Fw' D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F' R2 U2 R U R U2 R' F'
*3. *D2 L R' F2 L B2 R B2 F' D' B' R2 F2 D L R2 U' R' F'
*4. *R L' U F D F R2 L' U F2 R' F2 R2 L D2 R F2 R B' Uw2 Rw2 U R D2 L' Uw2 D L2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw U' Fw2 L2 Fw L' Uw' Fw2 L' Fw Rw Fw2 D
*5. *F B2 D Dw' Uw Rw2 F U' Bw Fw2 Dw Uw' U2 B Bw' Rw Dw2 R2 Lw' B F2 R Rw2 D2 L2 Dw2 L2 F L2 U2 Rw' L2 Lw2 Fw' Rw Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Lw' B2 Dw Fw2 Dw' U' Lw' Dw2 R Lw' L2 F' Bw Dw' B2 R' U' Fw L D2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' F U' R U' R2 F' R2 U2 R
*3. *D' R2 F' L' B2 R' D' R' F2 B R L2 U2 R2 F' B2 U2 B
*4. *D B2 L U2 R' B2 R U2 R' L' F' U B2 L' U2 L F2 U2 B Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 L' R2 U L B2 U D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw U' B Rw2 B' F' Uw Fw Rw Fw2 D B F2
*5. *F Uw2 Dw U2 Bw' Fw F L B Rw R' B L2 U' Dw2 Rw' D' Bw2 B' Dw Lw2 Rw2 Uw U R Dw' Rw' Dw' F2 U' Bw' L2 Uw' Rw' D' Lw' D Uw2 Rw Lw' F' Rw2 F Lw' Fw D Dw' Uw' Rw2 L D2 F' B2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw Uw'
*6. *D2 Uw R2 D2 3Uw U2 Uw' 3Rw 3Fw' Rw L' 3Uw2 Fw' Uw B' D Fw2 Bw L F' L' R2 B' D' Fw 3Rw2 D' Lw2 R' Uw' R L2 Rw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw F2 B2 3Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Lw L2 F2 Bw2 L2 3Uw' 3Rw Fw' Lw' 3Fw' F' Lw2 Bw' B2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' 3Uw' U2 Bw2 Dw Uw2 L Fw Bw2 Rw 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' B Lw 3Rw2 F2 B' Lw2 Bw' B' 3Fw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' F' U2 R F U' R2 F R
*3. *R' F' R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 R D' F' L' U L' F L2 F
*4. *L2 U' L2 B D' B' R B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 L2 F' D' B' Rw2 D' L Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 U R2 D2 U L2 F' R' Fw' U Fw' Rw' Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw D2 B D'
*5. *Bw Dw2 L B Dw R' Rw' L Lw Uw' U F' Lw Fw' R' U Uw L' B U R2 Rw' Dw' R' Lw2 D U2 L Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 R L2 D2 F' Lw D2 U' B2 F U2 Fw' Rw Bw' D2 F2 Dw F' Lw' B2 U' Uw2 D2 L2 Lw' Bw2 B Uw' Lw
*6. *3Uw Bw' U' Dw Uw2 3Fw' F' U2 Bw B L 3Rw' U B2 Rw2 3Rw Bw L' D B' Rw' L Dw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw' U2 Bw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Uw B' 3Uw' Fw Lw' U 3Uw L' D Uw' Fw' 3Uw' R' 3Uw' B Uw' Dw 3Uw2 R2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 U L' R Rw' F2 Uw' Rw2 U2 Lw L2 F2 Fw2 3Fw' Rw Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw F Lw2 3Rw2 U B2 Fw2 U2 B2 Bw 3Fw
*7. *3Rw Uw Bw' Dw' U2 3Lw2 3Bw Uw2 Bw' Rw Bw2 B2 L Bw Rw' Fw Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 B' Dw B2 Dw2 Lw2 3Dw 3Lw' F 3Fw Fw2 Uw2 3Lw2 L' B R2 3Lw2 Rw 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw Bw 3Bw2 3Rw2 F2 3Dw Rw2 U' Lw' D' 3Fw 3Dw2 Rw 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Bw Uw' 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Dw B' 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Dw' Bw2 F2 3Uw U D2 3Bw' Fw Rw 3Bw' Dw L2 3Uw D Bw 3Fw' F2 3Lw2 D' 3Fw U 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw F R2 F2 3Dw' L U2 3Dw' 3Uw Rw' 3Dw Lw Dw' 3Fw2 Rw' B'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR5- DL1+ UL5+ U4+ R3- D5+ L3- ALL3- y2 U4- R5- D4- L2- ALL5+ UR DL UL
*2. *UR2- DR6+ DL2- UL2- U0+ R2+ D1- L3- ALL2- y2 U3+ R4+ D2+ L5+ ALL2- DL UL
*3. *UR1+ DR5+ DL1- UL1+ U3+ R6+ D2+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R2- D0+ L2- ALL3+ DR DL UL
*4. *UR1+ DR6+ DL1- UL1+ U0+ R3- D0+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U3+ R1- D5- L6+ ALL3+ DR DL
*5. *UR2- DR1+ DL1- UL6+ U3+ R0+ D2- L1- ALL5- y2 U6+ R5+ D3+ L4+ ALL4- UR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R U' R' L B' U' B' U' B' U u' r b'
*2. *L U R' B' U B' R' L' U B' R' u' l
*3. *R' B' U' R' L B U L' R' L R u' l r'
*4. *R' U R L' U' L B' L U' B' L l r
*5. *B R' B U' R U' B R' B U' L' u' l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,5) / (4,4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2)
*2. *(4,0) / (5,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,-4) / (4,-1) /
*3. *(0,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (0,-2)
*4. *(3,5) / (4,-5) / (-1,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (2,0) / (2,-1) / (5,0)
*5. *(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,-5) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (1,-4) / (-4,0) / (6,-5) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R B' L U R' B' L' U L
*2. *B L U R B' R' U L B' R L'
*3. *B U L R L' B L B L' B' U'
*4. *U L' U L B' L' U B U B U'
*5. *B R U' B' R B R B R' B' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 flip U BR U2 BL2 BR2 R2' U' flip F2' L2 BL2 BR2 U2 BL2' U R F R2' F R2' U R2' U' F U' R
*2. *flip BL BR2 U R2 U2' R BR2' flip R2' BL2 U BR' BL U2' L2' BR U2 F2 R' F' R' F' R2' U' F R2' F2' U2' R2'
*3. *R flip U' F2' BL U' BR R2 U2' flip BL' U2' F2 L' F BL2 L BR2 U F2' U F2 R2 U2' F2' U2' F2' U2 F U2
*4. *R flip U L2 F2 R2 F' U2' F U2 flip U2' F' L BR2' U2 L2 U BL2' U2' R2' U2 R' U' F U R' U2 F R
*5. *R L' flip R2' U L2' BL' BR U' L U2 flip F2 U BL2 L2 BL' BR2 BL2' L U2 R2' U F2' U2' F' R2 U R' U R F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R2 F U F R2 U' R' U R F'
*3. *R2 B' R' U2 R2 B2 D' U F2 L2 D R D' L2 U' F' L2 R' F
*4. *D' F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 D L D U2 B L2 U' B2 F R2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L' D' L2 D' R' Fw2 U2 Fw2 R' D2 B D2 Fw' L' Rw' Fw Uw D' B2 Rw Uw' B
*5. *R2 Rw2 Bw F2 B R F2 R' U L' Lw Rw' B F2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 R D' B2 Rw R' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' D' Lw' R2 Uw Fw D L' Dw' Bw2 B' Uw Dw Fw' U' Fw Rw F Uw Bw Lw' Uw2 Lw2 U Lw L' F2 Lw D' U' Rw F L2 Fw'
*OH. *R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B D L' U2 R U2 B' D L' F D2
*Clock. *UR5+ DR5- DL2+ UL3- U5- R4+ D3- L2+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R4+ D5+ L4- ALL1+ DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R B' L' B' U L B' L' U' B' R' l' b
*Square-1. *(-3,-1) / (4,-5) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2)
*Skewb. *U L U' L R' L R' B U' L U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b r b f l r f' r' L B R' F' R B' L R'
*2. *l b' l L r' f l b R F' R B F' L' F L
*3. *F L f' r b' l r b L' B' R B L' F R B'
*4. *b f' F' f' F r f l L B F L F R' F R' B
*5. *L B F b' f l' L' b l b' B F' R B' L F' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw Bw L' B' Uw B' Rw' Uw' U R Uw Rw' Lw Rw Uw' Rw Lw Bw' Rw' u' r' b
*2. *Lw' Rw R' Lw' Uw' U Rw Lw U' L' R Bw' Lw' Bw Rw' Uw Lw b'
*3. *Rw Bw' U' R B Lw' Bw R' Bw R' Lw' Rw' Uw' Bw Rw Lw Uw' Lw' u' l r b'
*4. *U' Bw' Rw' R Bw B Rw' L' Uw L' B Uw Lw' Rw' Bw' Rw Lw Bw' l b'
*5. *Rw B' Lw' R Lw' Bw' Lw U' L' Rw Lw Bw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Uw r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U3 R D R D L2 U L D2 R3 U L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U L U L D L U R U L D R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U3 R2 D3 L2 U R2 U L U L2 D2 R3 D L2 U3 L D3 R U L U R D R U R D2 L U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L2 U L U R2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L U L D2 R D R U R U L U L D R U R D3 L2 U3
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D3 R2 U2 L D L D R3 U2 L U L D2 R2 U L U R D L3 D R2 D R U2 L2 U R2 D L3 U R2 D L2 D2 R U2 L D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U2 R D L U R U L D R2 D2 L2 U2 R D R D R U3 L D2 R U2 L D L D R D L U3 R D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U' B' R2 B' D B L R2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F L D2 B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 R' U2 B D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B' F D' R F' L B' U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' B2 U2 R2 B L' F' L2 B L' F' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 U F2 U' L B2 D2 R U' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U F2 L' U B F L2 U2 B L2 U2 B' L B2 L' R' F R U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R' D' R B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' U' B2 F' D' F U
*2. *U' R D U2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 R F2 L F R' D' U B' R2 U' R
*3. *L2 F' B2 D R F2 L2 U' R' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 L2
*4. *L' B' R D' F2 B2 U2 L' B2 U R' F2 U2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B D2
*5. *U R U B' R' F2 R2 U' L2 F' U F' R2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UF LB UB LB RF UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UR UF LB RF RB LF UF UL UB UR UB UR LF UF UL LF UL UB LF DB RB DB DF DR RF UF DF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ UB UL+2 UF- RB+2 DB+ RB+ UR UF+2 RB+ DL-
*2. * UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UF UR UF UL UB LB RF UR UB UL LB UB UL UB UL UB UR UF RF RB UB UR RB LF UF UR UB UL UF UR LF UF UR DR RF DB RB UB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ DR-2 DB+ DL+2 LF UF UR+2 LF+ DB- UB+ UR+ UB
*3. * UF UB UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UL UF LB UL RF UF UR UL UF UB UL UF RB UR UF UL UF LF UL UB UR LF UL UF UB LF UL DF LF DL DB LB DR DF LF DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UB+2 DF+ DR RB+2 DF+2 DL- LF+ DL+ LF- UL+2
*4. * UF UR UB UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UB UR LB UL UF UR UB UR UL LB RF UF UL UB UL RF UF RF RB UR UB UL RB LF UL UF UR LB UB LB LF DL LB UB UR RF DB DR DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LB+2 UB UR-2 UF+2 UR+2 UF-2 DL DF-2
*5. * UR UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UF UB UL LB UB UR RF UR UF RF UF UR UL UB LB RF RB UR UF UB UL LB RB LF UL UF UR LB UB RB LF DB DL LB DB DL DR DF DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- DB RB UL UB+2 RB UB+ LB+2 UB+2 DR-2 RF+2 DR+2 RF+2 DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R' F L' U' R' U R L' F L' R U L' U' L F' R' F R' L' U' L' R F R' U' L' F L' U' L' BR D B BL U BR
*2. *F' R U L F L' F' U' R F' R D BR D' F' R' D BR D' L R' U L' R' U' F' L R' L' R' B' L' BL' B' BL' B
*3. *F BR R BR D BR D' R' BR' D BR D' R F R' F L U' R' L U R L' R U F U F' L' BL' L B' R' D F L'
*4. *L U' R U R' L F R' F' R U' L U' L U' L R F R L R' F L F' R' F' R L' BL' D' B' L BL' B' BL'
*5. *R F' R' U' R' U F' L' U L U' R F' R' F U F L F' R F' U F R U L' R L F' U' B' L U' B BL' D B


----------



## Jacck (Aug 2, 2021)

@ichcubegerne 
Congrats, Alex, for your 20.000th solve in the weekly competition!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2021)

Results for week 30: Congratulations to MLGCubez, TommyC, and Sean Hartman!

*2x2x2*(125)
1.  1.17 Legomanz
2.  1.37 Charles Jerome
3.  1.42 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.45 OriginalUsername
5.  1.54 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.80 turtwig
7.  1.95 TipsterTrickster 
8.  2.06 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  2.06 Doubleoh8
10.  2.09 Waffles
11.  2.46 JChambers13
12.  2.49 tyl3366
12.  2.49 Oxzowachi
14.  2.51 Benyó
15.  2.55 asiahyoo1997
16.  2.60 Liam Wadek
17.  2.64 Ty Y.
18.  2.65 cuberkid10
19.  2.71 Luke Garrett
20.  2.72 DLXCubing
21.  2.80 sean_cut4
22.  2.87 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  2.89 ichcubegerne
23.  2.89 Sean Hartman
25.  2.92 Christopher Fandrich
26.  2.95 Dream Cubing
27.  2.99 Imran Rahman
28.  3.01 thecubingwizard
29.  3.06 PratikKhannaSkewb
30.  3.07 BraydenTheCuber
31.  3.08 Antto Pitkänen
32.  3.13 Sjviray
33.  3.25 tJardigradHe
34.  3.28 TommyC
35.  3.31 DGCubes
36.  3.35 MCuber
37.  3.47 michaelxfy
38.  3.48 Ricardo Zapata
39.  3.51 Mantas Urbanavicius
39.  3.51 MartinN13
41.  3.53 Heewon Seo
42.  3.56 the dnf master
43.  3.62 BradenTheMagician
44.  3.65 KrokosB
45.  3.66 Triangles_are_cubers
45.  3.66 Lim Hung
47.  3.73 sigalig
48.  3.74 BenChristman1
49.  3.77 IsaacLatta
49.  3.77 tejalonkar
51.  3.80 dollarstorecubes
52.  3.81 Cale S
53.  3.82 JE Speed Cuber
54.  3.95 NoProblemCubing
55.  3.98 CubableYT
56.  4.00 Nuuk cuber
57.  4.01 Fred Lang
58.  4.03 Theodor Nordstrand
59.  4.06 Manatee 10235
60.  4.07 Sub1Hour
61.  4.09 G2013
62.  4.16 agradess2
63.  4.17 trangium
64.  4.18 Squanned22
65.  4.21 vishwasankarcubing
66.  4.24 BMcCl1
67.  4.30 Aleksandar Dukleski
68.  4.33 Brouxt Force
69.  4.34 Zagros
70.  4.35 Fisko
71.  4.38 proper
72.  4.41 tommyo11
73.  4.45 CodingCuber
74.  4.49 Cooki348
75.  4.53 d2polld
76.  4.56 eef
77.  4.65 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
78.  4.67 wearephamily1719
79.  4.69 theit07
80.  4.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
81.  4.92 Cubey_Tube
82.  4.94 midnightcuberx
83.  5.01 abunickabhi
84.  5.02 PCCuber
85.  5.25 Volcaniccubing
86.  5.31 Julio974
87.  5.42 Bilbo7
88.  5.54 White KB
89.  5.60 Li Xiang
90.  5.67 Caleb Rogers
91.  5.80 123tacocat321
92.  5.86 GanAirSMCuber
93.  5.87 pizzacrust
94.  5.92 John Benwell
95.  5.94 filmip
96.  6.10 TaliwangCube
97.  6.38 ican97
98.  6.40 Jakub26
99.  6.41 LittleLumos
100.  6.42 Jam88
101.  6.54 Mike Hughey
102.  6.66 GamesUnlocked
103.  6.87 Θperm
104.  7.06 Melvintnh327
105.  7.26 CaptainCuber
106.  7.47 MrLunarWolf
107.  7.72 TheEpicCuber
108.  7.81 LuckzYT
109.  8.00 One Wheel
110.  8.35 nevinscph
111.  8.45 Jrg
112.  8.63 sporteisvogel
113.  8.76 cubingmom2
114.  8.79 erickcolque1
115.  8.89 linus.sch
116.  9.01 Rubika-37-021204
117.  9.20 thomas.sch
118.  9.48 pb_cuber
119.  10.72 Ajju
120.  12.50 arbivara
121.  12.63 Jacck
122.  13.63 Maanas_The_Boss
123.  14.50 ByVivkur
124.  16.12 MeSeet
125.  16.64 TheAverageCuber


*3x3x3*(163)
1.  6.63 Luke Garrett
2.  7.08 asiahyoo1997
3.  7.24 Ty Y.


Spoiler



4.  7.55 Legomanz
5.  7.63 MLGCubez
6.  7.67 OriginalUsername
7.  7.72 Mantas Urbanavicius
8.  7.78 TommyC
9.  7.94 Khairur Rachim
10.  8.03 tJardigradHe
11.  8.08 thecubingwizard
12.  8.35 Charles Jerome
13.  8.43 Oxzowachi
14.  8.47 2017LAMB06
15.  8.60 LukeBrunsvold
16.  8.61 Lim Hung
17.  8.89 Christopher Fandrich
18.  8.94 cuberkid10
19.  8.97 Heewon Seo
20.  9.01 JChambers13
21.  9.07 DLXCubing
22.  9.18 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  9.22 PratikKhannaSkewb
24.  9.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  9.25 IsaacLatta
26.  9.33 sean_cut4
27.  9.49 Sean Hartman
28.  9.53 KrokosB
29.  9.60 michaelxfy
29.  9.60 FishyIshy
31.  9.65 xtreme cuber2007
32.  9.68 BMcCl1
33.  9.74 vishwasankarcubing
34.  9.75 dollarstorecubes
35.  9.80 DGCubes
36.  9.82 Cale S
37.  9.84 BradenTheMagician
38.  9.86 yijunleow
39.  9.90 leomannen
40.  10.00 Sjviray
41.  10.02 ichcubegerne
42.  10.10 wearephamily1719
43.  10.11 GTGil
44.  10.15 BraydenTheCuber
45.  10.25 FaLoL
46.  10.29 Benyó
47.  10.33 G2013
48.  10.41 Brouxt Force
49.  10.64 Dream Cubing
50.  10.67 GenTheThief
51.  10.84 tyl3366
52.  10.94 turtwig
53.  11.06 Julio974
54.  11.20 MCuber
55.  11.34 tommyo11
56.  11.39 Davoda_IV
57.  11.42 sigalig
58.  11.58 20luky3
58.  11.58 d2polld
60.  11.60 Scrambled
61.  11.61 Rollercoasterben 
62.  11.66 agradess2
63.  11.70 JE Speed Cuber
64.  11.76 the dnf master
65.  11.84 MartinN13
66.  11.90 midnightcuberx
66.  11.90 Nuuk cuber
68.  11.95 qaz
69.  11.98 Liam Wadek
70.  12.17 PCCuber
71.  12.20 mihnea3000
72.  12.27 abunickabhi
73.  12.31 Imran Rahman
74.  12.45 ican97
75.  12.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
76.  12.47 Cooki348
76.  12.47 trangium
78.  12.52 Fred Lang
79.  12.60 eef
80.  12.62 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
81.  12.71 Ricardo Zapata
82.  12.75 Fisko
83.  12.84 Waffles
84.  12.87 theit07
85.  12.89 Antto Pitkänen
86.  12.91 drpfisherman
87.  12.94 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  13.21 Squanned22
89.  13.22 CodingCuber
90.  13.28 Winfaza
91.  13.39 Sub1Hour
92.  13.50 chancet4488
93.  13.62 NoProblemCubing
94.  13.69 Emir Yusuf
95.  13.76 Theodor Nordstrand
96.  13.81 xyzzy
96.  13.81 Mo_A2244
98.  13.97 topppits
99.  13.99 Volcaniccubing
100.  14.33 lumes2121
101.  14.54 jake.levine
102.  14.73 Cubey_Tube
103.  14.96 VIBE_ZT
103.  14.96 123tacocat321
105.  15.05 CubableYT
106.  15.18 pizzacrust
107.  15.82 GanAirSMCuber
108.  15.84 White KB
109.  15.96 MarkA64
110.  16.18 breadears
111.  16.30 ImmolatedMarmoset
112.  16.31 BenChristman1
112.  16.31 LittleLumos
114.  16.48 RyanSoh
115.  16.74 John Benwell
116.  16.78 TaliwangCube
117.  16.83 Bilbo7
118.  16.97 CaptainCuber
119.  17.14 Θperm
120.  17.27 thatkid
121.  17.41 Simon31415
122.  17.45 Mat XD
123.  17.53 Triangles_are_cubers
124.  17.62 willian_pessoa
125.  17.68 nevinscph
126.  17.84 seungju choi
127.  17.87 Li Xiang
128.  18.74 Jam88
129.  19.49 Jakub26
130.  19.50 TheEpicCuber
131.  19.90 Mike Hughey
132.  21.37 pb_cuber
133.  21.61 sporteisvogel
134.  21.76 MrLunarWolf
135.  21.91 calcuber1800
136.  22.54 Jrg
137.  22.64 Doubleoh8
138.  22.95 filmip
139.  23.34 GamesUnlocked
140.  23.89 One Wheel
141.  23.94 Caleb Rogers
142.  24.30 zakikaz
143.  24.63 Rubika-37-021204
144.  26.87 Flow 3x3
145.  27.34 Cherry_13
146.  27.50 Neatcubing
147.  27.64 linus.sch
148.  27.82 cubingmom2
149.  29.35 flyingk
150.  29.38 UPCHAN
151.  30.95 Ajju
152.  31.86 ByVivkur
153.  32.03 Jacck
154.  35.62 arbivara
155.  37.68 Adaaam.
156.  39.24 RAUNAK
157.  41.80 LuckzYT
158.  48.77 MatsBergsten
159.  49.33 Nperm_5843
160.  54.20 Maanas_The_Boss
161.  57.01 J Perm_5843
162.  DNF Timmy the cuber
162.  DNF natanel


*4x4x4*(100)
1.  27.76 tJardigradHe
2.  29.31 cuberkid10
3.  29.85 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  29.86 Khairur Rachim
5.  29.88 OriginalUsername
6.  29.91 asiahyoo1997
7.  30.48 Heewon Seo
8.  31.63 FaLoL
9.  32.65 thecubingwizard
10.  33.81 Mantas Urbanavicius
11.  33.84 vishwasankarcubing
12.  34.56 Luke Garrett
13.  34.77 TommyC
14.  35.24 G2013
15.  36.15 Dream Cubing
16.  36.23 BradenTheMagician
17.  36.27 Lim Hung
18.  36.34 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  36.47 Benyó
20.  37.19 michaelxfy
21.  37.29 Sjviray
22.  38.04 ichcubegerne
23.  38.53 MCuber
24.  39.70 KrokosB
25.  39.73 Sean Hartman
26.  39.90 sigalig
27.  40.23 proper
28.  40.26 turtwig
29.  40.70 Christopher Fandrich
30.  40.85 agradess2
31.  40.94 Ricardo Zapata
32.  41.18 Oxzowachi
33.  41.52 DGCubes
34.  42.29 dollarstorecubes
35.  42.81 20luky3
36.  43.39 leomannen
37.  43.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
38.  43.98 sean_cut4
39.  44.56 BMcCl1
40.  44.91 Brouxt Force
41.  45.15 jake.levine
42.  45.31 xyzzy
43.  45.40 qaz
44.  46.06 nevinscph
45.  46.35 tommyo11
46.  47.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  47.48 wearephamily1719
48.  48.22 abunickabhi
49.  48.87 thatkid
50.  49.56 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
51.  50.17 Emir Yusuf
52.  50.32 Cooki348
53.  50.38 Zagros
54.  51.28 drpfisherman
55.  51.54 pizzacrust
56.  52.36 tyl3366
57.  52.42 Theodor Nordstrand
58.  54.34 Fisko
59.  54.47 TheEpicCuber
60.  54.94 Doubleoh8
61.  55.75 John Benwell
62.  56.06 Nuuk cuber
63.  56.27 midnightcuberx
64.  56.45 VIBE_ZT
65.  56.48 LittleLumos
66.  56.82 Bilbo7
67.  57.05 CodingCuber
68.  58.33 breadears
69.  58.89 Volcaniccubing
70.  59.67 ican97
71.  59.99 FishyIshy
72.  1:00.91 Waffles
73.  1:01.56 the dnf master
74.  1:02.30 CaptainCuber
75.  1:03.68 Li Xiang
76.  1:04.51 Julio974
77.  1:04.56 d2polld
78.  1:04.99 chancet4488
79.  1:06.30 Triangles_are_cubers
80.  1:06.66 NoProblemCubing
81.  1:06.98 Winfaza
82.  1:09.84 JE Speed Cuber
83.  1:09.93 Jakub26
84.  1:10.12 PCCuber
85.  1:10.54 Squanned22
86.  1:10.82 Cubey_Tube
87.  1:18.77 White KB
88.  1:20.50 Jrg
89.  1:20.87 One Wheel
90.  1:24.03 filmip
91.  1:31.22 Jam88
92.  1:35.46 Simon31415
93.  1:35.97 Rubika-37-021204
94.  1:36.12 MrLunarWolf
95.  1:42.47 Jacck
96.  1:48.43 sporteisvogel
97.  1:49.50 pb_cuber
98.  2:33.40 linus.sch
99.  DNF Rollercoasterben 
99.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  50.02 asiahyoo1997
2.  55.51 MLGCubez
3.  56.49 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  58.09 vishwasankarcubing
5.  58.56 tJardigradHe
6.  59.60 Lim Hung
7.  1:00.08 TommyC
8.  1:00.85 Dream Cubing
9.  1:00.88 Sean Hartman
10.  1:01.58 Benyó
11.  1:02.98 FaLoL
12.  1:03.74 michaelxfy
13.  1:03.97 Heewon Seo
14.  1:06.61 Luke Garrett
15.  1:09.77 Khairur Rachim
16.  1:11.76 KrokosB
17.  1:12.91 agradess2
18.  1:14.50 ichcubegerne
19.  1:14.85 sigalig
20.  1:17.83 DLXCubing
21.  1:21.43 jake.levine
22.  1:24.28 Keroma12
23.  1:25.59 nevinscph
24.  1:26.31 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
25.  1:26.40 Sjviray
26.  1:28.13 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  1:28.13 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  1:28.36 sean_cut4
29.  1:28.73 xyzzy
30.  1:29.25 Ricardo Zapata
31.  1:29.52 abunickabhi
32.  1:30.69 Brouxt Force
33.  1:32.22 Nuuk cuber
34.  1:34.46 BMcCl1
35.  1:40.72 tommyo11
36.  1:45.32 LittleLumos
37.  1:45.33 thatkid
38.  1:51.54 Cooki348
39.  1:52.33 VIBE_ZT
40.  1:53.89 Fisko
41.  1:57.23 pizzacrust
42.  1:58.85 breadears
43.  2:09.55 Waffles
44.  2:12.78 filmip
45.  2:22.04 Jrg
46.  2:26.67 One Wheel
47.  2:28.10 MrLunarWolf
48.  2:31.73 Rubika-37-021204
49.  2:32.29 Li Xiang
50.  2:37.03 White KB
51.  2:37.96 Julio974
52.  2:42.15 Θperm
53.  2:47.54 sporteisvogel
54.  2:56.14 Jacck
55.  3:35.72 Jam88
56.  3:51.68 Cubey_Tube
57.  DNF Bilbo7


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:37.73 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:41.48 Lim Hung
3.  1:48.47 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:55.21 Benyó
5.  1:57.19 FaLoL
6.  1:59.22 MLGCubez
7.  1:59.28 OriginalUsername
8.  1:59.49 TommyC
9.  2:00.93 michaelxfy
10.  2:02.97 ichcubegerne
11.  2:11.41 Keroma12
12.  2:17.82 sigalig
13.  2:19.04 turtwig
14.  2:23.15 xyzzy
15.  2:36.04 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
16.  2:39.61 jake.levine
17.  2:44.24 abunickabhi
18.  2:44.35 nevinscph
19.  2:46.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  3:09.70 Nuuk cuber
21.  3:29.61 pizzacrust
22.  3:30.13 LittleLumos
23.  3:37.26 tommyo11
24.  4:05.92 One Wheel
25.  4:14.34 Jrg
26.  4:36.00 Rubika-37-021204
27.  4:59.95 Jacck
28.  5:06.51 sporteisvogel
29.  5:06.53 Li Xiang
30.  6:19.92 Cooki348
31.  DNF DLXCubing


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  2:18.13 Lim Hung
2.  2:20.56 Dream Cubing
3.  2:40.77 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:48.56 Sean Hartman
5.  2:54.58 FaLoL
6.  2:59.66 OriginalUsername
7.  3:03.09 michaelxfy
8.  3:06.40 MLGCubez
9.  3:06.89 ichcubegerne
10.  3:33.07 Legomanz
11.  3:33.19 sigalig
12.  3:48.96 nevinscph
13.  3:51.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  3:53.32 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
15.  4:07.63 João Vinicius
16.  4:47.22 Nuuk cuber
17.  5:27.36 LittleLumos
18.  5:51.97 pizzacrust
19.  6:29.70 Jrg
20.  6:57.39 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:32.60 Jacck
22.  7:34.86 Li Xiang
23.  8:25.12 sporteisvogel
24.  10:26.83 Cooki348
25.  DNF filmip
25.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(37)
1.  5.23 Legomanz
2.  5.32 Charles Jerome
3.  6.31 TommyC


Spoiler



4.  6.32 turtwig
5.  7.76 MLGCubez
6.  7.79 Khairur Rachim
7.  8.26 OriginalUsername
8.  8.83 Benyó
9.  9.05 Waffles
10.  10.42 sigalig
11.  10.97 Sean Hartman
12.  11.67 abunickabhi
13.  12.59 Luke Garrett
14.  13.71 BradenTheMagician
15.  14.04 sean_cut4
16.  14.10 Jam88
17.  15.28 MartinN13
18.  16.37 Li Xiang
19.  20.13 DLXCubing
20.  26.50 tommyo11
21.  27.13 nevinscph
22.  27.24 Cooki348
23.  29.13 Jakub26
24.  29.75 MatsBergsten
25.  30.16 agradess2
26.  31.25 Ricardo Zapata
27.  38.80 Antto Pitkänen
28.  41.50 ichcubegerne
29.  48.43 Jacck
30.  48.75 BenChristman1
31.  53.65 thomas.sch
32.  1:04.60 Nuuk cuber
33.  1:04.97 Cubey_Tube
34.  1:11.91 Maanas_The_Boss
35.  2:33.34 linus.sch
36.  DNF sporteisvogel
36.  DNF JE Speed Cuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(35)
1.  13.71 TommyC
2.  16.45 sigalig
3.  16.76 鄧南英


Spoiler



4.  17.08 G2013
5.  19.79 tommyo11
6.  20.02 Cale S
7.  20.95 seungju choi
8.  21.54 ican97
9.  28.88 MLGCubez
10.  31.19 ByVivkur
11.  32.44 willian_pessoa
12.  39.33 Benyó
13.  41.38 Keroma12
14.  44.22 Lim Hung
15.  56.08 nevinscph
16.  1:03.91 ichcubegerne
17.  1:21.70 abunickabhi
18.  1:27.75 Sean Hartman
19.  1:32.52 TaliwangCube
20.  1:39.47 Cooki348
21.  1:45.32 filmip
22.  1:46.24 Jacck
23.  1:58.38 MatsBergsten
24.  3:57.49 Waffles
25.  4:42.22 Rubika-37-021204
26.  4:44.92 Li Xiang
27.  5:16.47 thomas.sch
28.  6:19.69 freshcuber.de
29.  12:29.66 sporteisvogel
30.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
30.  DNF RyanSoh
30.  DNF thatkid
30.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
30.  DNF d2polld
30.  DNF DLXCubing


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:45.87 sigalig
2.  2:55.50 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:20.73 G2013


Spoiler



4.  3:29.85 abunickabhi
5.  4:02.00 nevinscph
6.  4:52.69 thatkid
7.  6:42.70 MatsBergsten
8.  8:24.41 Jacck
9.  9:43.98 Li Xiang
10.  DNF Waffles
10.  DNF Cooki348
10.  DNF TommyC
10.  DNF 鄧南英


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:20.40 sigalig
2.  5:14.71 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  9:41.00 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  9:43.93 Keroma12
5.  9:57.15 thatkid
6.  16:05.88 MatsBergsten
7.  17:06.45 Jacck
8.  21:55.03 Li Xiang
9.  DNF G2013
9.  DNF 鄧南英


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF Li Xiang
1.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Li Xiang
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  20/21 17:38 sigalig
2.  11/11 15:20 Keroma12
3.  8/9 59:56 Zagros


Spoiler



4.  3/3 10:04 Jacck
5.  4/5 24:18 MatsBergsten
6.  2/2 1:07 G2013
7.  2/2 10:21 Waffles
8.  2/2 11:09 Li Xiang
9.  2/4 12:01 nevinscph
10.  1/2 8:26 Cooki348
10.  1/2 2:08 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(88)
1.  10.87 Luke Garrett
2.  11.46 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.72 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  12.37 OriginalUsername
5.  12.44 Legomanz
6.  12.55 PratikKhannaSkewb
7.  13.55 TommyC
8.  13.94 asiahyoo1997
9.  14.02 MLGCubez
10.  14.83 Mantas Urbanavicius
11.  15.14 Dream Cubing
12.  15.81 Lim Hung
13.  15.87 michaelxfy
14.  15.90 GenTheThief
15.  15.94 Brouxt Force
16.  16.34 turtwig
17.  16.68 leomannen
18.  16.77 mihnea3000
19.  17.03 ichcubegerne
20.  17.31 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  17.54 Oxzowachi
22.  17.66 Sean Hartman
23.  17.72 KrokosB
24.  18.08 midnightcuberx
25.  18.18 Heewon Seo
26.  18.30 cuberkid10
27.  18.34 DGCubes
28.  18.39 BradenTheMagician
29.  18.92 sean_cut4
30.  19.18 Antto Pitkänen
31.  19.29 G2013
32.  19.51 qaz
33.  19.59 dollarstorecubes
34.  19.90 Benyó
35.  20.02 FaLoL
36.  20.03 MartinN13
37.  20.83 MCuber
38.  21.32 ican97
39.  21.65 abunickabhi
40.  21.66 sigalig
41.  21.70 Sjviray
42.  22.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
43.  22.43 xyzzy
44.  22.52 the dnf master
45.  22.76 Cooki348
46.  23.25 Ricardo Zapata
47.  23.65 wearephamily1719
48.  23.94 NoProblemCubing
49.  24.09 d2polld
50.  24.54 Julio974
51.  25.14 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  25.64 eef
53.  25.70 Zagros
54.  26.37 PCCuber
55.  28.06 VIBE_ZT
56.  28.19 Waffles
57.  28.55 Swamp347
58.  28.88 Volcaniccubing
59.  28.94 LittleLumos
60.  29.17 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  29.20 drpfisherman
62.  29.36 trangium
63.  29.52 Winfaza
64.  29.85 BMcCl1
65.  30.00 Nuuk cuber
66.  30.14 JE Speed Cuber
67.  31.42 Cubey_Tube
68.  33.14 seungju choi
69.  33.47 tommyo11
70.  34.40 nevinscph
71.  35.60 GanAirSMCuber
72.  36.29 chancet4488
73.  36.46 TaliwangCube
74.  36.61 White KB
75.  36.64 TheEpicCuber
76.  36.96 Bilbo7
77.  40.55 filmip
78.  41.02 Jam88
79.  42.82 Li Xiang
80.  48.28 Mike Hughey
81.  52.80 sporteisvogel
82.  53.63 Jacck
83.  55.23 pb_cuber
84.  58.83 calcuber1800
85.  1:07.04 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:15.44 Θperm
87.  2:04.49 MatsBergsten
88.  DNF Maanas_The_Boss


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  29.33 OriginalUsername
2.  32.61 TommyC
3.  35.04 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1:01.49 Sean Hartman
5.  1:23.53 One Wheel
6.  1:41.52 Li Xiang
7.  2:39.51 Nuuk cuber
8.  2:55.15 Waffles
9.  DNF turtwig


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  50.75 Nuuk cuber
2.  52.06 Jam88
3.  53.32 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:24.48 Sean Hartman
5.  1:29.67 Cooki348
6.  1:39.07 Jacck
7.  1:54.65 MatsBergsten
8.  1:59.46 Li Xiang
9.  DNF TommyC
9.  DNF tommyo11


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(14)
1.  24.00 (24, 24, 24) Cale S
2.  27.33 (23, 28, 31) Benyó
3.  29.00 (31, 28, 28) qaz


Spoiler



4.  31.67 (31, 31, 33) the dnf master
5.  34.33 (28, 39, 36) arbivara
6.  49.33 (51, 41, 56) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) PokeCubes
7.  DNF (27, 25, DNS) Theodor Nordstrand
7.  DNF (32, 39, DNF) TaliwangCube
7.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) BradenTheMagician
7.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) Sjviray
7.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy
7.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 56) Li Xiang
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) BenChristman1


*2-3-4 Relay*(49)
1.  40.64 Khairur Rachim
2.  40.92 Luke Garrett
3.  41.64 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  43.08 OriginalUsername
5.  44.79 TommyC
6.  45.33 Lim Hung
7.  46.59 Heewon Seo
8.  51.70 Benyó
9.  52.61 Sjviray
10.  53.07 michaelxfy
11.  53.24 Sean Hartman
12.  54.09 sean_cut4
13.  57.27 dollarstorecubes
14.  58.36 agradess2
15.  58.66 BradenTheMagician
16.  59.09 DGCubes
17.  1:00.78 ichcubegerne
18.  1:00.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  1:01.75 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:02.68 BMcCl1
21.  1:04.13 Brouxt Force
22.  1:05.82 Cooki348
23.  1:06.31 tommyo11
24.  1:07.27 wearephamily1719
25.  1:09.37 sigalig
26.  1:11.20 abunickabhi
27.  1:13.12 Fisko
28.  1:13.42 BenChristman1
29.  1:15.27 Antto Pitkänen
30.  1:15.64 nevinscph
31.  1:15.77 Nuuk cuber
32.  1:16.88 eef
33.  1:17.14 LittleLumos
34.  1:17.81 pizzacrust
35.  1:18.10 TheEpicCuber
36.  1:18.57 Waffles
37.  1:20.66 JE Speed Cuber
38.  1:24.67 Julio974
39.  1:26.41 the dnf master
40.  1:27.51 Cubey_Tube
41.  1:27.56 OriEy
42.  1:28.88 Li Xiang
43.  1:30.01 CaptainCuber
44.  1:37.19 PCCuber
45.  1:47.95 Jam88
46.  2:01.18 Jrg
47.  2:02.18 GanAirSMCuber
48.  2:51.10 Jacck
49.  2:58.88 pb_cuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:42.46 Khairur Rachim
2.  1:44.92 TommyC
3.  1:47.20 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1:50.24 Lim Hung
5.  1:52.23 OriginalUsername
6.  1:54.33 Sean Hartman
7.  1:55.51 Heewon Seo
8.  2:04.31 Benyó
9.  2:07.22 michaelxfy
10.  2:07.87 ichcubegerne
11.  2:10.04 turtwig
12.  2:21.14 sigalig
13.  2:22.13 sean_cut4
14.  2:24.21 Sjviray
15.  2:28.92 nevinscph
16.  2:34.06 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  2:47.45 Nuuk cuber
18.  2:47.91 abunickabhi
19.  2:49.73 BMcCl1
20.  2:54.48 Cooki348
21.  2:57.01 tommyo11
22.  2:58.71 Brouxt Force
23.  3:12.56 Waffles
24.  3:15.78 Fisko
25.  3:19.75 LittleLumos
26.  3:39.83 BenChristman1
27.  3:56.56 TheEpicCuber
28.  4:13.68 Jam88
29.  4:19.41 Li Xiang
30.  4:38.27 Jrg
31.  4:42.52 Julio974
32.  5:15.10 Cubey_Tube
33.  5:53.86 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:34.53 Lim Hung
2.  3:36.25 Benyó
3.  3:45.06 TommyC


Spoiler



4.  3:53.79 Sean Hartman
5.  4:07.73 michaelxfy
6.  4:14.49 ichcubegerne
7.  4:25.43 turtwig
8.  5:04.95 abunickabhi
9.  5:09.45 nevinscph
10.  5:17.80 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  6:03.20 Nuuk cuber
12.  6:28.87 LittleLumos
13.  6:33.24 tommyo11
14.  7:58.34 Cooki348
15.  8:58.90 Jrg
16.  9:36.81 Li Xiang
17.  10:10.68 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:02.69 Lim Hung
2.  6:40.06 Benyó
3.  6:41.07 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  7:30.26 michaelxfy
5.  7:39.70 ichcubegerne
6.  8:42.46 agradess2
7.  8:44.48 nevinscph
8.  9:34.40 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  9:42.12 sean_cut4
10.  11:20.61 Nuuk cuber
11.  11:59.73 pizzacrust
12.  12:43.31 LittleLumos
13.  15:42.67 Li Xiang
14.  16:27.61 Jrg
15.  18:36.40 Jacck


*Clock*(40)
1.  4.54 JChambers13
2.  5.20 michaelxfy
3.  5.25 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.62 Liam Wadek
4.  5.62 TipsterTrickster 
6.  5.76 MLGCubez
7.  5.82 Christopher Fandrich
8.  5.89 vishwasankarcubing
9.  6.66 Carter Cubes
10.  6.87 dollarstorecubes
11.  7.11 TommyC
12.  7.62 Sean Hartman
13.  7.82 Lim Hung
14.  8.46 BradenTheMagician
15.  8.66 MCuber
16.  8.88 Luke Garrett
17.  8.90 Li Xiang
18.  9.01 tJardigradHe
19.  9.13 sean_cut4
20.  9.65 Ricardo Zapata
21.  10.83 Nuuk cuber
22.  11.20 tommyo11
23.  11.51 BenChristman1
24.  11.63 sigalig
25.  11.85 ichcubegerne
26.  12.30 JE Speed Cuber
27.  12.50 Benyó
28.  13.83 wearephamily1719
29.  15.04 pizzacrust
30.  16.44 Julio974
31.  17.23 nevinscph
32.  17.54 cubingmom2
33.  17.82 Jacck
34.  18.68 Waffles
35.  19.47 MrLunarWolf
36.  21.78 BMcCl1
37.  25.13 abunickabhi
38.  31.67 Jam88
39.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
39.  DNF Manatee 10235


*Megaminx*(39)
1.  38.11 Heewon Seo
2.  42.44 KrokosB
3.  47.75 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  48.85 Khairur Rachim
5.  48.96 Oxzowachi
6.  49.67 vishwasankarcubing
7.  50.19 TommyC
8.  52.16 michaelxfy
9.  52.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  55.58 Sean Hartman
11.  55.82 Lim Hung
12.  58.17 OriginalUsername
13.  1:05.86 Benyó
14.  1:12.49 ichcubegerne
15.  1:17.30 Ricardo Zapata
16.  1:18.38 sean_cut4
17.  1:25.11 Triangles_are_cubers
18.  1:27.46 sigalig
19.  1:34.90 midnightcuberx
20.  1:39.56 nevinscph
21.  1:41.23 TheEpicCuber
22.  1:50.00 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:51.33 d2polld
24.  1:54.97 Julio974
25.  2:03.63 Waffles
26.  2:08.62 JE Speed Cuber
27.  2:21.88 Li Xiang
28.  2:22.85 Cubey_Tube
29.  2:35.92 LittleLumos
30.  2:43.91 Jam88
31.  3:08.44 Jacck
32.  3:24.46 the dnf master
33.  3:29.04 thomas.sch
34.  3:29.22 sporteisvogel
35.  4:40.45 Rubika-37-021204
36.  DNF MCuber
36.  DNF pizzacrust
36.  DNF Bilbo7
36.  DNF abunickabhi


*Pyraminx*(77)
1.  2.23 MLGCubez
2.  2.29 DGCubes
3.  3.23 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  3.28 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  3.82 NoProblemCubing
6.  3.98 TommyC
7.  4.02 JChambers13
8.  4.05 Ty Y.
9.  4.08 Cooki348
10.  4.09 OriginalUsername
11.  4.23 BradenTheMagician
12.  4.37 MartinN13
13.  4.39 MCuber
14.  4.41 Charles Jerome
15.  4.43 Luke Garrett
16.  4.50 michaelxfy
17.  4.60 Oxzowachi
18.  4.75 dollarstorecubes
19.  4.82 cuberkid10
20.  4.83 Zagros
21.  4.95 Sean Hartman
22.  5.08 VIBE_ZT
23.  5.25 CodingCuber
23.  5.25 KrokosB
25.  5.26 vishwasankarcubing
26.  5.27 Christopher Fandrich
27.  5.30 tommyo11
28.  5.81 Waffles
29.  5.97 midnightcuberx
29.  5.97 Liam Wadek
31.  5.98 CaptainCuber
32.  6.01 Antto Pitkänen
33.  6.07 ichcubegerne
34.  6.13 Emir Yusuf
35.  6.21 sean_cut4
36.  6.23 Triangles_are_cubers
37.  6.43 Nuuk cuber
38.  6.47 Sjviray
38.  6.47 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
40.  6.49 eef
41.  6.62 Julio974
42.  6.85 Cale S
43.  6.98 Fisko
44.  7.07 agradess2
45.  7.12 wearephamily1719
46.  7.30 Ricardo Zapata
47.  7.37 the dnf master
48.  7.51 Volcaniccubing
49.  7.54 Aleksandar Dukleski
50.  7.78 proper
51.  7.89 Doubleoh8
52.  8.16 JE Speed Cuber
53.  8.20 Benyó
54.  8.36 Li Xiang
55.  8.96 BenChristman1
56.  9.15 Squanned22
57.  9.17 abunickabhi
58.  9.40 Mike Hughey
59.  9.41 sigalig
60.  10.02 d2polld
61.  10.06 LittleLumos
62.  10.54 filmip
63.  10.61 cubingmom2
64.  10.81 Jacck
65.  10.87 Melvintnh327
66.  11.31 Cubey_Tube
67.  12.21 GamesUnlocked
68.  12.24 pb_cuber
69.  13.00 nevinscph
70.  14.95 TheEpicCuber
71.  15.19 PCCuber
72.  15.37 LuckzYT
73.  16.44 Flow 3x3
74.  16.46 Rubika-37-021204
75.  17.62 Jam88
76.  19.25 Neatcubing
77.  22.63 Θperm


*Square-1*(66)
1.  6.89 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.63 2019ECKE02
3.  8.98 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  9.23 Oxzowachi
5.  9.42 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  9.54 TommyC
7.  10.06 Shadowjockey
8.  10.24 thecubingwizard
9.  10.94 GTGil
10.  11.17 Ty Y.
11.  11.34 Sub1Hour
12.  12.35 Luke Garrett
13.  12.43 Cale S
14.  13.08 Manatee 10235
15.  13.26 OriginalUsername
16.  13.66 BradenTheMagician
17.  14.16 michaelxfy
18.  14.19 Lim Hung
19.  14.20 ichcubegerne
20.  14.23 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  14.29 JE Speed Cuber
22.  15.08 Sean Hartman
23.  15.87 tJardigradHe
24.  16.03 Ricardo Zapata
25.  16.91 MCuber
26.  17.63 Benyó
27.  17.99 vishwasankarcubing
28.  18.34 eef
29.  18.93 sigalig
30.  19.25 wearephamily1719
31.  19.49 Thom S.
32.  21.27 tommyo11
33.  21.29 tyl3366
34.  21.38 VIBE_ZT
35.  21.78 midnightcuberx
36.  22.53 asiahyoo1997
37.  22.59 KrokosB
38.  24.05 sean_cut4
39.  25.04 agradess2
40.  25.37 Fisko
41.  27.00 ImmolatedMarmoset
42.  27.62 the dnf master
43.  28.18 Doubleoh8
44.  29.87 Julio974
45.  30.99 dollarstorecubes
46.  33.51 Jakub26
47.  34.11 BenChristman1
48.  36.84 Zagros
49.  37.00 Nuuk cuber
50.  38.34 2017LAMB06
51.  41.43 Li Xiang
52.  41.68 MrLunarWolf
53.  42.60 pizzacrust
54.  45.85 PCCuber
55.  48.28 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
56.  49.20 nevinscph
57.  51.60 Jacck
58.  55.50 Cooki348
59.  58.86 Squanned22
60.  59.50 filmip
61.  1:01.11 proper
62.  1:02.96 CaptainCuber
63.  1:03.12 sporteisvogel
64.  1:10.56 Θperm
65.  DNF abunickabhi
65.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(63)
1.  1.84 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  3.11 IsaacLatta
3.  3.12 Urho Kinnunen


Spoiler



4.  3.15 Legomanz
5.  3.25 Charles Jerome
6.  3.34 MLGCubez
7.  3.42 Cale S
8.  3.56 Ty Y.
9.  3.59 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  4.14 sean_cut4
11.  4.20 eef
12.  4.45 OriginalUsername
13.  4.79 michaelxfy
14.  4.80 Antto Pitkänen
15.  4.82 Luke Garrett
15.  4.82 TommyC
17.  5.00 BradenTheMagician
18.  5.23 d2polld
19.  5.28 VIBE_ZT
20.  5.55 Ricardo Zapata
21.  5.63 cuberkid10
22.  5.75 Volcaniccubing
22.  5.75 JE Speed Cuber
24.  5.79 Sean Hartman
25.  6.02 KrokosB
26.  6.32 Lim Hung
27.  6.67 Julio974
28.  6.75 Emir Yusuf
29.  6.77 vishwasankarcubing
30.  6.78 Triangles_are_cubers
31.  6.79 wearephamily1719
32.  6.92 Liam Wadek
33.  7.07 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  7.24 ichcubegerne
35.  7.62 tommyo11
36.  7.79 sigalig
37.  7.80 Zagros
38.  7.85 Oxzowachi
39.  7.87 Waffles
40.  8.00 midnightcuberx
41.  8.06 Benyó
42.  8.14 DGCubes
43.  8.33 Cooki348
44.  8.65 abunickabhi
45.  8.88 Fisko
46.  9.60 dollarstorecubes
47.  9.74 Li Xiang
48.  9.84 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
49.  9.88 proper
50.  9.89 Nuuk cuber
51.  9.92 MrLunarWolf
52.  10.18 CaptainCuber
53.  10.96 White KB
54.  10.97 agradess2
55.  12.23 nevinscph
56.  14.20 Θperm
57.  15.91 Jacck
58.  15.95 Rubika-37-021204
59.  16.47 BenChristman1
60.  18.72 cubingmom2
61.  23.61 LuckzYT
62.  25.22 sporteisvogel
63.  26.45 Jam88


*Kilominx*(10)
1.  23.84 DGCubes
2.  26.91 ichcubegerne
3.  28.80 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  30.53 dollarstorecubes
5.  32.42 Sean Hartman
6.  37.19 Nuuk cuber
7.  45.16 proper
8.  45.96 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  54.78 PCCuber
10.  1:46.77 Li Xiang


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:19.13 MLGCubez
2.  3:38.07 TommyC
3.  3:44.21 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:58.29 Sean Hartman
5.  4:03.35 KrokosB
6.  4:29.11 Benyó
7.  4:46.48 BradenTheMagician
8.  5:00.31 sigalig
9.  5:41.22 DLXCubing
10.  5:42.94 tommyo11
11.  6:03.16 ichcubegerne
12.  7:42.89 JE Speed Cuber
13.  7:52.80 Julio974
14.  8:31.34 Li Xiang
15.  9:53.35 Jam88
16.  11:31.94 Jacck


*Redi Cube*(8)
1.  7.15 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.42 BMcCl1
3.  10.76 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.14 Sean Hartman
5.  13.03 ichcubegerne
6.  27.63 Nuuk cuber
7.  33.25 Li Xiang
8.  39.41 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  21.15 DGCubes
2.  32.99 ichcubegerne
3.  35.35 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  36.09 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  43.20 VIBE_ZT
6.  43.39 Sean Hartman
7.  50.16 Nuuk cuber
8.  57.46 eef
9.  1:08.20 One Wheel
10.  1:17.44 Li Xiang
11.  1:18.37 GTGil
12.  1:22.40 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  14.34 TommyC
2.  17.20 Li Xiang
3.  21.47 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  26.41 Melvintnh327
5.  29.55 Sean Hartman
6.  33.70 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  40.06 MatsBergsten
8.  1:01.53 Waffles
9.  1:04.07 calcuber1800


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  45.33 TommyC
2.  56.82 TaliwangCube
3.  58.51 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  DNF Sean Hartman
4.  DNF Zagros
4.  DNF Li Xiang


*Mirror Blocks*(7)
1.  16.43 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.52 ichcubegerne
3.  48.62 Brouxt Force


Spoiler



4.  57.76 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  1:01.02 Nuuk cuber
6.  1:42.88 Sean Hartman
7.  6:44.87 Li Xiang


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:08.53 DGCubes
2.  5:31.19 thomas.sch
3.  9:47.94 Li Xiang

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(11)
1.  18.64 TipsterTrickster 
2.  20.72 cuberkid10
3.  21.14 Das Cubing


Spoiler



4.  27.20 vishwasankarcubing
5.  31.84 Skullush
6.  41.84 Kit Clement
7.  45.42 emm011
8.  57.58 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  3:18.13 Rubika-37-021204
10.  3:30.55 One Wheel
11.  3:35.21 Li Xiang



*Contest results*(192)
1.  1064 MLGCubez
2.  1031 TommyC
3.  983 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  952 OriginalUsername
5.  876 ichcubegerne
6.  859 Benyó
7.  853 michaelxfy
8.  834 Lim Hung
9.  791 Luke Garrett
10.  776 sigalig
11.  704 sean_cut4
12.  686 BradenTheMagician
13.  685 Khairur Rachim
14.  611 Oxzowachi
15.  610 KrokosB
16.  596 asiahyoo1997
17.  571 tommyo11
17.  571 vishwasankarcubing
19.  569 Heewon Seo
20.  564 tJardigradHe
21.  558 Nuuk cuber
22.  549 cuberkid10
23.  546 DGCubes
24.  544 dollarstorecubes
25.  531 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  526 Ricardo Zapata
27.  521 Cooki348
28.  519 Sjviray
29.  516 Waffles
30.  509 abunickabhi
31.  506 Legomanz
32.  501 turtwig
33.  497 Li Xiang
34.  492 nevinscph
34.  492 MCuber
36.  489 Christopher Fandrich
37.  479 Dream Cubing
38.  470 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  466 Ty Y.
40.  465 Brendyn Dunagan
41.  449 Charles Jerome
42.  443 agradess2
43.  433 wearephamily1719
44.  427 Mantas Urbanavicius
45.  426 G2013
46.  424 Cale S
47.  415 thecubingwizard
48.  414 JE Speed Cuber
49.  407 Brouxt Force
50.  406 Julio974
51.  396 midnightcuberx
52.  395 PratikKhannaSkewb
52.  395 Antto Pitkänen
54.  392 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
55.  391 FaLoL
56.  388 BMcCl1
57.  381 MartinN13
58.  379 JChambers13
59.  378 the dnf master
60.  349 DLXCubing
61.  348 eef
62.  340 Fisko
63.  333 Liam Wadek
64.  331 d2polld
65.  321 VIBE_ZT
66.  319 tyl3366
67.  302 Zagros
68.  301 LittleLumos
69.  293 NoProblemCubing
70.  285 IsaacLatta
71.  273 leomannen
72.  270 BenChristman1
73.  268 pizzacrust
74.  267 Jacck
75.  260 Triangles_are_cubers
76.  258 Volcaniccubing
77.  251 Doubleoh8
78.  250 ican97
79.  244 qaz
80.  242 xyzzy
81.  240 Chris Van Der Brink
82.  239 PCCuber
83.  228 CodingCuber
84.  221 Cubey_Tube
84.  221 BraydenTheCuber
86.  211 Emir Yusuf
87.  207 Theodor Nordstrand
88.  204 Sub1Hour
89.  199 Squanned22
90.  198 proper
91.  196 GenTheThief
92.  195 Imran Rahman
93.  194 jake.levine
94.  193 Jam88
95.  192 GTGil
96.  186 trangium
97.  184 CaptainCuber
98.  182 TheEpicCuber
99.  179 20luky3
100.  177 thatkid
101.  174 2017LAMB06
101.  174 TipsterTrickster 
103.  173 filmip
104.  171 mihnea3000
104.  171 FishyIshy
106.  164 drpfisherman
107.  163 MatsBergsten
108.  162 White KB
109.  160 Fred Lang
110.  159 Bilbo7
111.  156 TaliwangCube
112.  153 Keroma12
113.  152 LukeBrunsvold
114.  151 Rubika-37-021204
115.  144 sporteisvogel
116.  138 Jrg
117.  136 xtreme cuber2007
118.  135 Jakub26
118.  135 CubableYT
120.  132 theit07
121.  131 Winfaza
122.  130 John Benwell
123.  129 Manatee 10235
123.  129 yijunleow
125.  124 MrLunarWolf
126.  123 GanAirSMCuber
126.  123 chancet4488
128.  120 Vlad Hordiienko
129.  116 One Wheel
130.  115 breadears
131.  112 Rollercoasterben 
132.  111 Davoda_IV
132.  111 Θperm
134.  107 Scrambled
135.  103 seungju choi
136.  100 123tacocat321
137.  98 Mike Hughey
138.  90 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
139.  86 ImmolatedMarmoset
140.  78 tejalonkar
140.  78 pb_cuber
142.  76 willian_pessoa
143.  70 Mo_A2244
144.  69 topppits
144.  69 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
144.  69 2019ECKE02
147.  68 cubingmom2
148.  67 lumes2121
148.  67 GamesUnlocked
150.  64 Shadowjockey
150.  64 Caleb Rogers
152.  63 Urho Kinnunen
153.  62 RyanSoh
154.  59 Simon31415
155.  58 MarkA64
155.  58 thomas.sch
157.  54 ByVivkur
158.  53 鄧南英
159.  48 Melvintnh327
159.  48 linus.sch
161.  45 Mat XD
161.  45 calcuber1800
163.  43 LuckzYT
164.  41 arbivara
165.  40 Thom S.
166.  36 Swamp347
167.  34 Carter Cubes
168.  30 Flow 3x3
169.  27 Maanas_The_Boss
170.  25 Ajju
170.  25 zakikaz
170.  25 Neatcubing
173.  24 OriEy
174.  22 Cherry_13
175.  19 João Vinicius
176.  18 flyingk
176.  18 PokeCubes
178.  17 UPCHAN
179.  16 freshcuber.de
180.  14 erickcolque1
181.  13 Das Cubing
182.  12 Adaaam.
183.  11 Skullush
183.  11 RAUNAK
185.  10 Kit Clement
186.  9 emm011
187.  8 Nperm_5843
188.  6 J Perm_5843
189.  5 Timmy the cuber
190.  4 MeSeet
190.  4 natanel
192.  3 TheAverageCuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2021)

192 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 113!

That means our winner this week is *LukeBrunsvold!* Congratulations!!


----------



## gruuby (Sep 5, 2021)

I know I'm late to say this, but after 2 and a half years of competing in the weekly comps, this was my first gold medal.


----------

